# seagull pool filter sand for pools and aquariums?



## volco (Jul 8, 2013)

Does anyone have any experience with this stuff I saw it at my local pool store. It has a darker color to it. 50lbs is $12? It says silica sand? Any thoughts good bad??


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

volco said:


> Does anyone have any experience with this stuff I saw it at my local pool store. It has a darker color to it. 50lbs is $12? It says silica sand? Any thoughts good bad??


There are lots of ppl that use pool filter sand in their tanks through what brand I couldn't tell ya. I know some are darker then others. I would suspect that it would be safe but again have never used pool filter sand. Btw all sand has silica in it. So no worries there.


----------



## volco (Jul 8, 2013)

Boredomb said:


> There are lots of ppl that use pool filter sand in their tanks through what brand I couldn't tell ya. I know some are darker then others. I would suspect that it would be safe but again have never used pool filter sand. Btw all sand has silica in it. So no worries there.


Ah alrighty. Yeah sorry if this post seems very similar to my other one lol XD. It's just that I found the seagull sand and it said for aquariums but it seems like a darker sand and I want something a little lighter and trying to find what I want in my area is proving to be hard for some reason ....I know caribsea has what they call "Super Naturals" and it seems to be decent but I have heard mixed reviews. Who would think deciding this would be such a challange @[email protected]


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

volco said:


> Ah alrighty. Yeah sorry if this post seems very similar to my other one lol XD. It's just that I found the seagull sand and it said for aquariums but it seems like a darker sand and I want something a little lighter and trying to find what I want in my area is proving to be hard for some reason ....I know caribsea has what they call "Super Naturals" and it seems to be decent but I have heard mixed reviews. Who would think deciding this would be such a challange @[email protected]


No worries there. Have you looked at play sand?? Some of those can be light in color and is as cheap as pool filter sand. You just usually have to rinse it more as there is usually more dust in them but is safe for aquariums as well.


----------



## volco (Jul 8, 2013)

Boredomb said:


> No worries there. Have you looked at play sand?? Some of those can be light in color and is as cheap as pool filter sand. You just usually have to rinse it more as there is usually more dust in them but is safe for aquariums as well.


I looked at wal mart and it looked about the same as the pool filter sand. I haven't tried lowes or home depot but I know they have quikrete playsand and they also have pavestone pool filter sand. At least online anyways  I remember calling them and they didn't seem to know what I was talking about lol.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

volco said:


> I looked at wal mart and it looked about the same as the pool filter sand. I haven't tried lowes or home depot but I know they have quikrete playsand and they also have pavestone pool filter sand. At least online anyways  I remember calling them and they didn't seem to know what I was talking about lol.


I know I got quikrete playsand from Lowes that was kinda light to me. It might not be as light as pool filter sand. I personally like the darker sand soo not really sure where to get light sand at... Ohh have you checked ACE as I think I remember someine saying they had pool filter sand at one time. Through it might be too late in the season for them now?


----------



## volco (Jul 8, 2013)

Boredomb said:


> I know I got quikrete playsand from Lowes that was kinda light to me. It might not be as light as pool filter sand. I personally like the darker sand soo not really sure where to get light sand at... Ohh have you checked ACE as I think I remember someine saying they had pool filter sand at one time. Through it might be too late in the season for them now?


I did call Ace for pool filter sand and I don't believe they had it but they did have quikrete playsand? I assume you used it in your aquarium? If so what was your experience with it??? Did it cloud up really bad?? One concern I had is would it get really hard when in water?


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

volco said:


> I did call Ace for pool filter sand and I don't believe they had it but they did have quikrete playsand? I assume you used it in your aquarium? If so what was your experience with it??? Did it cloud up really bad?? One concern I had is would it get really hard when in water?


Yeah I have used it in my tanks. Have changed it for a different sand now. Simply due to the color. It wont cloud the water bad as long as you rinse in a bucket outside first really good before you add it to your tank. The more you rinse it the less dust will get into your tank and cloud the water. It might still some but not bad and they will settle usually in a day or two. 

As for becoming really hard in the water mine never did but I have always had Malaysian trumpet snails to aerate the substrate.


----------



## volco (Jul 8, 2013)

Boredomb said:


> Yeah I have used it in my tanks. Have changed it for a different sand now. Simply due to the color. It wont cloud the water bad as long as you rinse in a bucket outside first really good before you add it to your tank. The more you rinse it the less dust will get into your tank and cloud the water. It might still some but not bad and they will settle usually in a day or two.
> 
> As for becoming really hard in the water mine never did but I have always had Malaysian trumpet snails to aerate the substrate.



Ah it's funny you mention that because the guy I was talking to at the fish store mentioned malaysian trumpet snails to me lol. What have you switched to now??


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

volco said:


> Ah it's funny you mention that because the guy I was talking to at the fish store mentioned malaysian trumpet snails to me lol. What have you switched to now??


Sakete multi purpose sand. Its the close I can get around here that looks natural to me.










You can see it there. It has sand and smooth gravel in it.


----------



## volco (Jul 8, 2013)

Ah okay it looks pretty good to me but I wouldn't want the gravel idk why but I just dont want gravel for whatever reason. I just found some other stuff it goes the complete opposite direction of the "natural" sand look I was wanting but it looks awesome to me. It's called "Black Diamond blasting sand" but the only concern is I want cory catfish and the description says "Black Diamond coal slag granules are very hard and angular in shape"


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

I have used that too. LoL its kinda rough to the touch. I have read its safe for Corys but I never tried. If you want black look for black tahitian moon sand.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

PETCO also has a black sand too.


----------



## volco (Jul 8, 2013)

yeah I will probably order some of the Internet. I know caribsea has black sand not sure if it's the preferred one though. Petco is like 30-45 minutes from me I think lol


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Caribsea's black sand is the Tahitian moon sand. I have never had it but know a couple ppl who swear by it. Chesh on here is one that has it and she loves it!


----------

